# Seiko Tuna's



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Quite keen to get myself a tuna, but not sure which one to go for, opinions?

Also how much should I be paying for a half decent second hand one?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A few choices, auto, quartz, 300m 600m 1000m depth ratings..

prices range from Â£250- Â£1000

Most common is the 300m quartz










New around Â£350 ( ? ) Japanese import only

Second hand Â£200 +


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

How much is 300m auto?

Also really like the black/gold 1000m auto take it thats Â£1k? Can you get black/gold auto 300m?

What do you think of them?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

300m autos arent cheap they use to be around 1200-1500quid 

The 1000m gold ti versions can be had for around 300-400!

300 quartz are around 180 upto 400!

Regs

Bry



RS24 said:


> How much is 300m auto?
> 
> Also really like the black/gold 1000m auto take it thats Â£1k? Can you get black/gold auto 300m?
> 
> What do you think of them?


----------



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

RS24 said:


> Quite keen to get myself a tuna, but not sure which one to go for, opinions?
> 
> Also how much should I be paying for a half decent second hand one?


Are you asking for a GBP ot USD price?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I rather like the SBBN007. It's S/steel and quartz. If you look hard enough you shoudl get a good used one for about Â£250










Rob


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

A good used tuna 300m the modern model can often be had for less than 200 over in the states!


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Really you can pick them up for sub 200GBP?

I'd be looking for auto one, take it they a fair bit more pricey?

Also is this the gold ti one that you can get for 400ish:










Any opinions? Does the gold kind of ruin it?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats just the right amount of gold for me.

Is it too much gold for you? Do you like gold!?


----------



## pimpdriver (Mar 18, 2009)

minkle said:


> Thats just the right amount of gold for me.
> 
> Is it too much gold for you? Do you like gold!?


or is it titanium nitride???


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You know what i mean 

The colour is gold


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

No I quite like a wee touch of gold, looks good against the black.

Just wondering if the gold models might not hold their value so well as they are less desirable?

So how much do you think a used one of these would set me back?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

They are all pretty desirable and collectable,i have one in my sights for my next purchase.Im starting to appreciate the virtues of grab and go quartz again,and Seiko make fantastic watches.Buy the one which takes your fancy,not what someone else says is cool,whichever you choose im sure you wont be dissappointed


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well I like the 1000m gold one I have posted above I think, if I can lay my hands on one for a decent price.

Do they do that one in an automatic and how much would it be likely to cost for a decent quality second hand one?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

IMO the TiN 1000m models can be had for a good price often 400-450quid


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Love the look of these watches. They are quite expensive though.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Really well, i could be keen if one comes up for that sort of price.

Would that be the auto model for that price Bry?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No Robb.... The auto tunas are big bucks... 600+


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hhmmm I don't know if I could really justify that much on a tuna, might have to consider the Ti quartz...

will just have to wait and see what comes along I guess!?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Those 1000m autos are gorgeous, and 600 seems a perfectly reasonalble price second hand... Shame cos I'd love one but doon't have that much mulla for watches at the moment and there are plenty of other watches I'd have like a Sinn U1 for not much more (second hand).


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah that's my issue, so much money to fork out when so many other nice watches out there.

I'm keen to get myself a Sinn 103!


----------

